# It's done!



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

Had my near TT at 730 this morning. All went great. Surgeon said gland was large and had many nodules but none looked suspicious. They will send to pathology.

No damage to vocal nerves. I'm talking great. Throat is sore..kinda like strep. My chest is sore like I have been doing bench presses but intern said they did some pulling and tugging.

All parathyroids are fine. In fact they roved one and implanted it in a nearby muscle to provide good blood flow to gland.

Surgery took 4 hours and I was up within 1-2 hrs of getting to room. Hopefully IV will come out tonight. Pain is very minimal..incision is pain free just chest feels like I have had a chest cold and have been coughing for a week.

Honestly I feel I could go home today but I can't seem to talk them into it 

I was completely freaked out prior to surgery but it is not a big deal at all. Just hope getting meds adjusted is just as easy.

Just thought I'd update you all and hopefully will provide some comfort to those waiting on their surgery.

Oh...the best part is I am at a teaching hospitaland have lots of cute young surgical residents coming to see me LOL. I must be getting old as they look like theyvould be my kids.and I'm only 44!!!


----------



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry for typos. Hard to type on my iPhone.


----------



## refinnej (Jul 31, 2010)

The first day I was in the ICU and felt like I had been hit by a truck. That's great that you're already feeling pretty good. I know what you mean about feeling like you have a chest cold. That was the way I felt. Hot residents is a nice bonus! lol


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

That is awesome. So glad everything went well. I wasn't able to get up for several hours after the surgery. I was pretty drugged up. I also felt like a train ran over my chest a few times. I was seriously all bruised up. I was glad I stayed overnight as I need the drugs and the nurses. I would have loved some handsome interns to have stopped by. I would have felt soooo much better. LOL

I hope you continue to do great and have a quick healing.

Patti


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

CMantz said:


> Had my near TT at 730 this morning. All went great. Surgeon said gland was large and had many nodules but none looked suspicious. They will send to pathology.
> 
> No damage to vocal nerves. I'm talking great. Throat is sore..kinda like strep. My chest is sore like I have been doing bench presses but intern said they did some pulling and tugging.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! I had mine out 6/02 and have been feeling fantastic  Best wishes for you and your recovery!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm glad your surgery went well. I hope you are still feeling well and that your recovery continues to go well.


----------



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm feeling fine. Not much in terms of pain. Some swelling but it seems to be better today.

I would like some opinions. My last FT4 was on June 1 and it was 4.62 (.82-1.77). I was put on 10 my methimazole twice daily. My FT4 12 hrs after surgery was 1.05. Surgeon said wait until 9/1 to start synthroid. Seems like I would be really low by then. Will my t4 continue to drop rapidly or will it level off?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> Had my near TT at 730 this morning. All went great. Surgeon said gland was large and had many nodules but none looked suspicious. They will send to pathology.
> 
> No damage to vocal nerves. I'm talking great. Throat is sore..kinda like strep. My chest is sore like I have been doing bench presses but intern said they did some pulling and tugging.
> 
> ...


So very wonderful to hear from you and also very glad that this is behind you now!!

Does doc have you on thyroxine replacement yet? How is your calcium?

Glad also that the "scenery" is so pleasant to the eyes!! Eye Candy!


----------



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

Andros
Sorry for the delay in responding.

I have not started replacement meds yet. Surgeon and endo want me to wait a week before starting which I question why they want me to wait. After 6-8 weeks on meds I go in for blood draw. If I start feeling bad before 9/1, I'll go ahead and start the synthroid.

Calcium levels were low after surgery but I was not symptomatic. They put me on 1000mg of calcium carbonate 3xday and then added a prescription for Vit D to help with the calcium.

I am back to work today. Have basically no pain (in fact incision is numb to the touch) but some swelling and also the feeling of pressure around my neck which I am assuming is normal due to the swelling. Voice is fine but this morning I couldn't yell for the dog (I'm sure my husband will be happy about that). I do have some congestion in my lungs and they don't want me coughing.

I will admit that I was much more stressed out about this surgery than I needed to be. It was a breeze compared to my tummy tuck.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> Andros
> Sorry for the delay in responding.
> 
> I have not started replacement meds yet. Surgeon and endo want me to wait a week before starting which I question why they want me to wait. After 6-8 weeks on meds I go in for blood draw. If I start feeling bad before 9/1, I'll go ahead and start the synthroid.
> ...


I like that you are back at work. This sort of thinking goes a long way to the healing process. Just don't over do it. Keeping your mind busy is the "best" thing to do.

You sound wonderful and I am sure the swelling will go down in the throat but I do hope you don't have to talk too much? You need to pamper your throat.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had to have the doctor call in my replacement 3 days post op as I awoke feeling nailed to the floor.

Sounds like you are recovering wonderfully.


----------



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

Feel great today. Very little swelling. No strangling feeling in throat. No pain.

Just came in from working in the yard. Gorgeous day here!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> Feel great today. Very little swelling. No strangling feeling in throat. No pain.
> 
> Just came in from working in the yard. Gorgeous day here!


I love your attitude!!! It is gorgeous here in Ga. today as well. And I have been in the yard also. Love gardening.


----------



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

Pathology came back...all my nodules were benign.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> Had my near TT at 730 this morning. All went great. Surgeon said gland was large and had many nodules but none looked suspicious. They will send to pathology.
> 
> No damage to vocal nerves. I'm talking great. Throat is sore..kinda like strep. My chest is sore like I have been doing bench presses but intern said they did some pulling and tugging.
> 
> ...


It is so so good to hear from you!! You are coming across very cheerful and upbeat. God bless! Glad you came through like the champ that you are!~!

Whoooooooooooooooooohoo! That is the very best news in the whole wide world. Benign it is and forever more!!


----------

